# AFTER EFFECTS - einzelne Buchstaben drehen



## Gast170816 (29. September 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei einer Textebene in After Effects die Buchstaben einzeln drehen? Aber schon alle zusammen...so wie man auch die Laufweite oder prozentuale Höhe/Breite ändern kann.

Ist das "Metrik"? Die Einstellung gibts, aber sie ist ausgegraut... Wie geht das noch?
Ich will nämlich eine Schrift, die es nur in "italic" gibt wieder gerade hinstellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2014)

Hi,


Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Ich will nämlich eine Schrift, die es nur in "italic" gibt wieder gerade hinstellen.


Damit wirst du aber normalerweise reguläre normale hinbekommen. Eine richtig kursiv geschnittene Schrift ist entsprechend angepasst.
Metrik bezieht sich auf das Kernig der Schrift. Wenn ein Textbereich ausgewählt wurde, ist kein manuelles Kerning möglich.
Um einzelne Buchstaben in ihrer Form zu verändern musst du für jeden Buchstaben eine einzelne Ebene anlegen und eventuell den Text in eine Form umwandeln.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir eine passendere Schrift suchen.

Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (29. September 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das ist nämlich eine Logoschrift, die nun für was Bewegtes hersoll.

In Photoshop geht das wohl einfacher?!

Ich dachte nämlich vielleicht gibts doch in AE auch einfach nen Animator dafür.

Jetzt hab ich für meinen Fall erstmal das mit PowerPin verzerrt, das geht grad so, aber eigentlich ist es nur halt etwas verschwommen (fällt in dem Falle aber nicht auf).

Ok, aber für's nächste Mal dann doch lieber ne andere Schrift


----------

